

Happy Birthday, Apple II (35 years old today) - timr
http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/17/happy-birthday-apple-ii/

======
rollypolly
When does hardware enter the public domain? Could a hobbyist already build and
sell Apple II clones legally?

------
webXL
My first computer (or my family's, at least). Thanks for helping me find a
career.

------
HackR
Great to see the woz posting!

